# [Excel] Formeln (für bestimmte Zellen) abschalten



## mc_gulasch (27. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich muss über Excel eine Datei auslesen, die unter anderem folgende Form hat:

-aE bla blub
-ou bla blö
....

Das Problem ist, dass Excel beim Einlesen von "-" sofort auf Formel umschlatet, aus dem String dann "=-aE" macht, was wiederum in der Zelle als "#NAME?" angezeigt wird. Ich kann vor das "-" kein Leerzeichen machen, da die Datei leerzeichenfrei sein muss und auch sowas wie TEXT() oder ähnliches ist eher unpraktisch. Daher meine Frage, ob man in Excel irgendwo für ein Dokument, bestimmte Zellen, etc. die Formel-Funktion ausstellen kann?

Danke sagt das Gulasch.


----------

